# Symptoms Back. Upset.



## Elise (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm about to go up and visit some family and I started recognizing my dp symptoms about 3/4 days ago.

I don't feel at all in control of my speech and am experiencing physical and emotional numbness.

I have to go back to university in less than a week.

This is so shitty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear that your symptoms are back, have you been recovered for long now? The best advice I can give is do whatever you did before to try and focus your mind on other things. Distraction is our best weapon.


----------



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi Elise,

When one DP/DR'ed person is surrounded by relatives or is among a crowd, his/her symptoms and numbness may increase. It is a real challenge for every DP/DR people.

I hope when you recover your habits in university you will improve. Are you doing any cognitive exercise to improve or taking some med? Or simply are you letting the time pass to be better?


----------



## Elise (Dec 30, 2014)

I had my first major episode in the tenth grade after marijuana intoxication. I'm in my third year of university now and my symptoms come and go. But it's never been so acute.

Distraction is what I need, you're right. I'm lucky to be going back to school soon.

I'm not on any meds and I haven't heard of any cognitive exercises.

I mostly just stop talking (as this is where my DP tends to manifest the strongest), I also try to distract myself mentally when I have triggering thought patterns. I also listen to music. Try to isolate myself and do more physical activities.

I feel as though I'm on such thin ice right now. Like - I could recover or become really ill.

It's very disempowering.


----------



## SantosB (Jun 4, 2014)

Elise, you should do some exercises to feel better. Life is beautiful again!

Have a look to http://dpdrenglish.blogspot.com

This disorder has a cure!


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi Elise, sounds familiar to me! Had a gap year and all my symptoms got loads worse before I started uni.

It's weird just how self-conscious you can become when you don't feel yourself at all! Talking to the people who know I've got DP, the thing that strikes me is the difference between my perception and theirs. When I feel horrible, think I'm making an idiot of myself etc I just seem to them a bit tired or distracted. I think it's just because people with DP are usually so tuned-in to themselves (somewhat ironically, because it feels like we're zoned out).

I got mega social anxiety a couple of years ago, even with the closest of friends and family. In fact for me it was far worse when I got it with them, because I care about them and what they think of me, as opposed to strangers. It was doubly annoying as before this I'd spent two years going from shy to outspoken. It genuinely seemed like it'd never relent and was horrible. Guess what though? It absolutely has, and basically doesn't affect me at this point.

If you're in that situation where you realise you're just focusing on your speech, that you don't know where you're going with it or that it doesn't sound like you...don't stress out. It's a habit. The worst that can happen is that you jumble your words and sound a bit flustered...Gently point your attention towards the subject, the topic not the delivery. I realised I was so shit at conversation because I wasn't paying attention to it, I was concentrating on myself.

Sorry if it seems like I'm venting, just thought it might relate!


----------

